# Power pro/braided line color?



## Gonzo

Before I spend the money to purchase Power Pro, can anyone tell me in their experience what color works best? I was going to go with the standard green but then I was reading up on Phantom Red and supposedly, that is the color that apparently fish have a hard time seeing. I plan to use it for both trolling and bottom fishing. For both types of fishing, I still plan on using mono leaders. For bottom fishing about 6ft of Flourocarbon. For trolling to get a little more flex at strike, probably about 15ft of mono. Thoughts?


----------



## fisheye48

Gonzo said:


> Before I spend the money to purchase Power Pro, can anyone tell me in their experience what color works best? I was going to go with the standard green but then I was reading up on Phantom Red and supposedly, that is the color that apparently fish have a hard time seeing. I plan to use it for both trolling and bottom fishing. For both types of fishing, I still plan on using mono leaders. For bottom fishing about 6ft of Flourocarbon. For trolling to get a little more flex at strike, probably about 15ft of mono. Thoughts?


before spending the $$$ on PP see if Suffix makes the LB you are looking for... Suffix is a better braid all around IMO


----------



## local_hooker

fisheye48 said:


> before spending the $$$ on PP see if Suffix makes the LB you are looking for... Suffix is a better braid all around IMO



I have used both sufix and Power Pro and for my money I go with power pro. I have always used green but often wondered about the other colors.


----------



## RickyRick

I just put power pro on my rod n it works great. I have it in green as well. The biggest pain is tying knots with it but overall it's great.


----------



## Todd

I switched 100% to braid around 15 years ago. I have red PP on my daily use conquers and green on the new stella. I have not noticed any difference but use FC leader as well. All I can say to answer your question though is the wavelength of the color red in water is supposed to be less visible, at least to our eyes, than in air. Do fish see red in water? You would have to ask the fishes. Then you have to start asking about the bleeding hook series a few years ago and all the lures that are painted red. If fish can't see red, why do so many lures have red on them? That seems a little counter productive.

I have caught lots of fishes on the red line, but would I have caught them on the green line? That is a question for The Great Carnac.


----------



## Jack Hexter

If you like pink tee shirts, then put the red line on your reels. The red color bleeds off, at least it used to. I'm not sure about it since Shimano purchased this company. They may have reformulated it.

About the color red. It's a marketing gimic. It is true that red is the first color of the spectrum that loses it's color as it is submerged. The key word in this phrase which the marketers play on is "loses." Notice they don't say it disappears, thus truth in advertising. If it disappeared, all skin divers would be wearing red wet suits. Now think back to your high school physics, or even your grade school art class and define the absence of color. *The absence of color is black*. Red line as it's submerged, turns black. With a mono leader, don't worry about the color line you are using. Fish aren't that smart to determine that a line near their potential food source may be trouble. 

PP is a fair quality line, (there are a lot which are better, but also more expensive) except for 50#. 50# PP is HORRIBLE, notoriously breaking at well under the stated line test. This problem has been ongoing for well over several years. I personally use green TufLine. It's cheaper, and doesn't have the powder coating that PP loses.


----------



## guam_bomb80

Any colored line will fade after time and use. The only color that dosent bleed is white, because it has no dye. That bieng said, if u are trolling the hi vis colors would be best... white or yellow. As the other post says, color shouldnt matter if u use a mono or flouro leader. Is power pro your first choice? There are many better braids out there at comparable prices, for instance jb line one, magibraid, tuf line xp. They all cost "about" the same and all are much better in my opinion. Good luck with your choice.
Richard


----------



## guam_bomb80

Btw, phantom red is the older batch. If u decide to go with pp, the vermillion red is the newer batch and supposedly keeps its color longer. Hope that helps.


----------



## Rustifaro

I hired a guide a while back (when I first moved) and he had yellow on his reels. I liked it because it was so easy to see, especially in dim light. When I re-spooled I changed from green to yellow. I like it much better. I think if you use a fleuro leader, the color is probably just your personal preference.


----------



## ze6464

I ran the fishing dept at Academy Sports in SC and the green line worked better.


----------



## Machoflea

Sorry to bring up an old thread, but spectra has come such a long way with new reputable players like Varivas, cortland and done lines I think that are retiring (unfortunately) soon like Jerry Brown. I've been spooling with Varivas and JB, but have heard the coloring really has applications, question is, what are they? White at night popping, but bottom fishing?? Does anyone have any feedback on blue spectra? 
Thanks guys!


----------



## Contender

I don't use PP anymore lots of unexpected breakage. Switched to Diamond blue. Several of my buds have switched to Dyneema. You can get 500m of 50# on eBay for $16.00 plus shipping. They now make a multi color line like PP depth hunter that should be really good for reef/bottom fishing. 

Except for chunking / live baiting tuna mono is plenty adequate for a leader, so save your money and don't use flouro for that. IMO. Also, 15' of leader is usually not deemed enough for trolling. Most use a "top shot" of 50 to 100 yds of mono which is tied to a leader of several feet. The lack of stretch in braid will often snatch the hook out of the fish at the strike. If you go with a short mono leader tied to the braid, you best have your drag really, really light.


----------

